# Bluey Pic Thread



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice Collage of shots  

By the title I thought it was a thread on you Scleropages


----------



## shell477 (Dec 17, 2011)

that last pic is a ripper!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm getting my first bluey tomorrow so I'll get some pics next week. Can't wait.


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey here is my eastern Blue Tongue Jerry he was my first lizard and is still my favourite atm.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 22, 2011)

nice blueys there tassie97 how many do you have yeah i like that last picture also very nice


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2011)

There's already a thread on this


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 23, 2011)

i have 4 blueys  thankyou for the comments everyone 

feel free to add more pic ppl


----------



## Dippy (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's our three wonderful Eastern Blueys...


----------



## miss2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> There's already a thread on this


and now theres 2!


----------



## richardsc (Dec 23, 2011)

can never have to many bluey threads


----------



## Kitarsha (Dec 28, 2011)

I might be able to add some pics of my lil Blue tomorrow


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 28, 2011)

100% support for ALL Bluey threads !!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 28, 2011)

Not mine but kool customers


View attachment 231487
View attachment 231488
View attachment 231490


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Kitarsha (Dec 29, 2011)

Hehehe i want to try and 'hunt' down a couple of the interesting coloured ones - i love the white but think they are out of my price range - but the blacks are incredible too!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 29, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> 100% support for ALL Bluey threads !!!!!


holly crap that white one looks great iv seen black blueys for 800 at pet city wouldnt mind one but would rather a smaller one as its boring buying something fully grown haha


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

Jinjajoe, that hypo in the second pic is amaazzzzinggg !!


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 29, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Jinjajoe, that hypo in the second pic is amaazzzzinggg !!



she is gonna drop babies any day now !!!!!!!!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 29, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> she is gonna drop babies any day now !!!!!!!!



What was she bred with ? Exciting times ahead


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 29, 2011)

Hell yeh I saw Jinjajoes Black and Albino Blue tongues in Ipswich and they were amazing in person.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Dec 29, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> What was she bred with ? Exciting times ahead



She was bred to another smokin hot hypo male  I tots hijacked that answer from u jinjee hehe.. 

They are both bangin animals!!!!  I looov em!!


----------



## Kitarsha (Dec 29, 2011)

PetCity is great...but expensive, lol. When i get around to buying i'll be buying off of a breeder - most likely one from here!


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll post snaps of them all when they drop.... they all seem to be late this year....


----------



## boxhead1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

Kitarsha said:


> PetCity is great...but expensive, lol. When i get around to buying i'll be buying off of a breeder - most likely one from here!



Just what i thought wen they said 800 for black adults........ But i havent seen any for sale on here yet unfortunately


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 30, 2011)

boxhead1990 said:


> Just what i thought wen they said 800 for black adults........ But i havent seen any for sale on here yet unfortunately



$800 for black adults is cheap !!!!! & where have you compared this price to in order to decide it is expensive ??? I have only seen occasional black adult animals for sale & then usually failed breeders.......


----------



## Kitarsha (Dec 30, 2011)

I've not done any comparing - just in general PetCity is expensive - mind you they have one of the biggest ranges of just about everything in and around Brissie.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 3, 2012)

be sure to post pics when they drop joe,im still waiting on the kimberley females to drop,gotta be anytime now

black adults for 800 sounds reasonable to me,especially for a pet shop as well,usually there prices are higher

the other half loves black easterns,so looks like they are on the to get list,lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## viridis (Jan 4, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> I'll post snaps of them all when they drop.... they all seem to be late this year....



Shoot me a PM if you are selling anyoffspring mate


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 4, 2012)

A few of my F1's, and 2 others blueys.























just to keep the thread going


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 6, 2012)

This is my new blotched blue tongue I got today from work. He didn't even make it on to display, lol. He has some lovely colour and he is in such good condition and has a great temperament, had to have him.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool as and BUMP show us your Blueys pplz!!!!


----------



## book (Jan 8, 2012)

One of this years babies which I call Agro. Most adapt to handling quickly. This guy is not fond of me at all.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 8, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe (Jan 8, 2012)

One of my Albinos


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gabe said:


> One of my Albinos


beautiful!


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 9, 2012)

here is a little fella i found in the house the other day lookin worse for wear, got him some fluids n made sure he was alright then back into the garden  we get quite a few bubs here lately 

gorgeous..






Ray


----------



## Karly (Jan 9, 2012)

This is my little guy Pugsley
There's nothing special about him other than he is simply adorable


----------



## nakerz_the_herp (Jan 10, 2012)

First two are Chopper (bigger male) and the second two are Grace (smaller male)
My blueys are about 7 years old now and Chopper is around 50cm with Grace a good 3 or 4cm behind him.


----------



## richardsc (Jan 18, 2012)

couple of mine,lowlands and alpine blotchies,kunnanurra kimberley male and 1 of his litters this season


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Trench (Jan 19, 2012)

Helikaon said:


> A few of my F1's, and 2 others blueys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some stunners there for sure   
could you post a pic of the back of the the in pic number 2?


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 19, 2012)

one of my white cross normal bubs


----------



## nervous (Jan 19, 2012)

Helikaon said:


> one of my white cross normal bubs



Very nice!!


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 19, 2012)

Candy cane bluies!


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 19, 2012)

lol i had been joking about that this morning. if the red would stay the same as it got whiter withage itd be a perfect name. maybe with some line breeding


----------



## ajandj (Jan 19, 2012)

This is maxi, my first bluey


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 19, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 19, 2012)

blueys are awesome, i wouldnt mind seeing a few more central and western photos


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 22, 2012)

Bump!!!


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone have one similar to this one?


----------



## Tildy (Jan 22, 2012)

Jinjajoe, what colour are the white bluey's eyes? are they red or black? Leucistic may be a good discription for that lizard if the eyes are normal coloured. Take a look Leucism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . Whatever you call it tho, I want one!


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 23, 2012)

the white is a line bred hypo line of northerns, Joe has an article on his website regarding them
Blue Tongue Morphology | bluetonguelizard.com.au


----------

